# Crimeworld romance! [Regular guy dates a mobster/gangleader RP!]



## chiz (Dec 2, 2016)

hey hey! So i got this RP idea in my head that involves a regular guy getting into a situation that is totally out of his world and gets together with a "bad" person. basically im thinking its gonna be a  mix of slice of life, romance, nsfw and humour. though im not aiming for this t be a FUNNY rp per se, just that the whole situation can be humorous.

my character VOLTA is just a regular guy, a happy fun, happy going stoner who is good at heart. ( you can read more at the link ) suddenly he gets mixed in with a gang or a mafia and the leader of them gets infatuated with him and hilarity ensues.

 i guess this can kinda be a "pick and choose" story for you  if youre interested. like, you want mafia and not a gang or vice versa? we go with that. and if you want your character ( the boss) to be male or female, or whatever inbetween, then we can do that too.  im not against NSFW , aslong as it doesnt dominate. 

ALL these things (like how we want this to start) can be discussed with me, im open to juggling ideas 

please write me on here or on my FA  if youre interested


----------



## Alpine (Dec 2, 2016)

Sounds cool. Discord? Skype? I have a few "bad" characters that I could possibly use


----------

